# Are you a WCK Bore?



## geezer (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you a tiresome, long-winded bore? Run out of ideas and interesting opinions on WCK, have you? Just lurking or posting the same old garbage until you drift away? _Yeah, that's me too!_ Well, I was looking at some other forums the other day and I found one or two that had pretty lively debates going on about Wing Chun. But overall, I still think Martial Talk is a great forum. So you know what we need to do? _Post more_. _Start new threads_. But most of all, _*recruit* new members!_ 

I've come across some well informed individuals on some other sites. One is a senior member of a rival WC group in my town. I've known him for probably 25 years. A very smart man... yet he's wasting his time posting elsewhere. I'm going to try and get him to post here. And I know some other folks too. Now how about it guys. Who can _*you*_ bring in?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2010)

This is pretty much the case for the entire CMA section


----------



## bully (Mar 10, 2010)

I was over on another forum the other day and noticed a few arguments between members, some were leaving because of it.

I think we would benefit them coming here and I was going to email one of them say to come on over.

Whilst things get a little heated on here sometimes, it is by far the best forum due to the general respect given to other members and the moderation is spot on too.

Will go and email the guy and see if he will come on here. I don't know him so he will probably think I am some crazed internet stalker. He's an Aussie so it's too far for him to come and kick my butt...phew.

One thing that isn't mentioned alot on here at any rate is the WSL method of VT.

This may give you a clue as to who I am going to email....maybe he's already on here but doesn't post?? or maybe he is under a name I dont know.

Anyhow, where are the WSL guys? I know a couple are on here but don't post alot. Also where is Kamon guy??

Will see if I get a reply to my mail!!


*edit, have mailed him now*


----------



## geezer (Mar 10, 2010)

bully said:


> Whilst things get a little heated on here sometimes, it is by far the best forum due to the general respect given to other members and the moderation is spot on too...


 
I agree 100%



bully said:


> Anyhow, where are the WSL guys? I know a couple are on here but don't post alot. Also where is Kamon guy??


 
Good point about the WSL guys. I'm all for hearing from more points of view. As for Crabby old _Kamon guy_, I think he was getting a little tired of some of the "attitudes" people were giving him, or maybe just bored with the same old debates. Too bad, I generally enjoyed reading his posts.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 10, 2010)

Generally speaking, I think it's difficult to get new people to wing chun forums, simply because the amount of people taking up or practising kungfu is on the decline. Whether you like it or not, MMA and other sports arts are in vogue now.

In regards to wing chun forums, I personally think this is one of the best. The people are very nice, most topics are wing chun related, and we don't have parrots part-taking ( people who repeat their points non-stop).

With other forums, they are only wing chun by name. Most of the topics are MMA related, and it's mostly dominated by MMA guys who don't practice wing chun, nor understand wing chun to any degree. And, 99% of all topic will lead to how MMA method is superior, even when it doesn't start that way, or MMA related. Why they don't call it MMA forum, I don't know.

I know I don't post much, but that's because I've a shed-load of work to do on a daily basis. Believe it or not, there's life outside of forums, lol. However, should a lot of other MMA people jump board, I will not part take at all. I'm not an argumentative type of person (just like my wing chun, if my opponent's power is too great, I give) and you can be sure, if some of that lot comes here, there will be plenty of arguing & bickering. Mind you, the readership will rocket sky-high, because that's what most people like:controversy & arguing!


----------



## bully (Mar 11, 2010)

I got a really nice reply to my mail and hope the gentleman concerned will look in and post if he feels he can add anything meaningful. He mentioned like CSK that he is busy and trains a lot so net time isn't a priority though.

So guys, I have stepped up and mailed a guy who I have never met and only have read his books.

Who's next?


----------



## geezer (Mar 13, 2010)

bully said:


> I got a really nice reply to my mail and hope the gentleman concerned will look in and post if he feels he can add anything meaningful. He mentioned like CSK that he is busy and trains a lot so net time isn't a priority though.
> 
> So guys, I have stepped up and mailed a guy who I have never met and only have read his books.
> 
> Who's next?



Well, I shot an email off to a wise old gentleman of the Yip Man -- Ho Kam Ming -- Fong Chi Wing (Augustine Fong) lineage. Hopefully he will decide to join our discussions. Years ago I had some great conversations with this man.


----------



## geezer (Mar 14, 2010)

OK guys, I'm beginning to run into a problem here. I know a fair number of intelligent people people that I can recommend this forum to. And some of those might actually have the time and inclination to post. But a lot of these guys are_ "true-believers"_ in what they do. I get along with them fine, since we train the same stuff. But if they are so totally convinced that their system has all the answers, they wouldn't be interested in what any of the rest of us think. You know, IMHO we really don't need any more of that attitude around here. Anyway, looking for experienced, knowledgeable people with curious, _open minds_, kinda pairs down the field... just sayin' --Steve

BTW I'm gonna PM Kamon Guy, and find out where he's been. Gotta keep all the interesting folks we have, right?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello gentlemen..... 
I have returned....

I thankyou for your concerns. I have actually been pretty busy since I was last on. 

You will all be glad to know that I had an altercation with three guys a few weeks ago and let's just say, wing chun DOES work....

Anywa, how are all you guys? hoping you havent been causing too much trouble in my absence. 

To hopefully spice up the wing chun boredom :-
I see that William Cheung is attending SENI this year in the UK and I am definately going to get an autograph... 'My name? Emin Boz....'


----------



## Domino (Mar 18, 2010)

I too hope to be going to SENI this year.

I dont post on here much for various reasons.


----------



## bully (Mar 18, 2010)

Domino said:


> I too hope to be going to SENI this year.
> 
> I dont post on here much for various reasons.



Wouldn't have minded going to SENI myself but am away already.

Apart from being busy, what other reasons don't you post on here?


----------



## Domino (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats too bad, there will be plenty others 
http://www.senishow.com

Nice to be acknowledged. There are a couple of people on here I come back to communicate with regularly and are mega helpful, but there seems to be a lot of 'I know best' and 'you're wrong, im right' culture that I really dont like. Hence puts me off getting involved sometimes.


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2010)

Domino said:


> Thats too bad, there will be plenty others
> http://www.senishow.com
> 
> Nice to be acknowledged. There are a couple of people on here I come back to communicate with regularly and are mega helpful, but* there seems to be a lot of 'I know best' and 'you're wrong, im right' culture* that I really dont like. Hence puts me off getting involved sometimes.


 
_Domino_. that's all the more reason to make yourself a regular presence on this forum. If the open minded people won't hang in here, the _annoyingly opinionated_ will be the only ones left. BTW, I personally don't mind people expressing strong opinions as long as we all keep it respectful. Strong points of view motivate a lively discussion.


----------



## Domino (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you and agree with your point Geezer, just off putting sometimes.
Had an awful day and looking forward to training tonight. Fist to elbow


----------



## bully (Mar 18, 2010)

Domino said:


> Thats too bad, there will be plenty others
> http://www.senishow.com
> 
> Nice to be acknowledged. There are a couple of people on here I come back to communicate with regularly and are mega helpful, but there seems to be a lot of 'I know best' and 'you're wrong, im right' culture that I really dont like. Hence puts me off getting involved sometimes.



Well it isn't that bad, I am off to watch my other passion in life...motorbikes!!

Mrs Bully is taking me to Mugello to watch MotoGP as its my 40th this year.:ultracool

I know what you mean though but I let things go above my head these days and try to respond to what I find interesting.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 18, 2010)

Think of it this way, Domino, instead of intercepting fist & feet with your hands & legs, you are intercepting words & sentences with your pen \ keyboard, lol.

All jokes aside, I challenge you to find a more balanced & civil wing chun forum than this.

Forums tend to be a place where we like-minded people can hang out, chatting BS about wing chun & argueing -- opps, I mean sharing -- ideas & experiences. It's just a little bit of fun in our spare time, where we can try to improve our writing & communication skills, expressing ourselves besides using our hands & feet.

If you are trying to find the gospel for wing chun, you are in the wrong place. There's more 'perspectives' on wing chun here than there are whores in a brothel!

Bully: You lucky bugger!


----------



## l_uk3y (Mar 21, 2010)

Hmmm. The people I train my WC with ain't really the internet type and too busy with business and work to try and talk onto here. I still find it hard to believe how much hate there is between diff WC schools. There will always hate between different MA styles I imagine. But I've never found a single "system" has as much infighting as WC.

Id hate to see the comments I would get if I posted myself on the net doing WC incorporating Hapkido arm bars and take downs from my other school. Would cop a right royal Flaming.

Funny that both my hobbies. "Martial Arts" and "Automotive" both suffer heavily from people whom argue that their "Option/method" is best and everyone else's is useless. Funny that a lot of these people from both don't see the similarities/purposes from the other methods and what they could learn from it.


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> I still find it hard to believe how much hate there is between diff WC schools. There will always hate between different MA styles I imagine... But *I've never found a single "system" has as much infighting as WC.*



Yes, we are a system that specializes in _infighting!_



l_uk3y said:


> I'd hate to see the comments I would get if I posted myself on the net *doing WC incorporating Hapkido arm bars and take downs* from my other school...



You do what? I'm _outraged!_ ..._Apalled!_ ..._Speachless!_ Well, OK, maybe not speachless. LOL



l_uk3y said:


> Funny that both my hobbies. "Martial Arts" and "Automotive" both suffer heavily from people whom argue that their "Option/method" is best and everyone else's is useless. Funny that a lot of these people from both don't see the similarities/purposes from the other methods and what they could learn from it.



Human nature. The worst arguments happen between members of the same family. 

BTW I hear where you are coming from. One of the reasons that some of my friends don't join us on this forum is that they are so into what they do that they don't really care to look at other perspectives. And that's OK. I personally enjoy the conversations here. I'm not seeing that "hate" you referred to, at least on _this_ forum --Steve.


----------



## chisauking (Mar 21, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> Hmmm. The people I train my WC with ain't really the internet type and too busy with business and work to try and talk onto here. I still find it hard to believe how much hate there is between diff WC schools. There will always hate between different MA styles I imagine. But I've never found a single "system" has as much infighting as WC.
> 
> Id hate to see the comments I would get if I posted myself on the net doing WC incorporating Hapkido arm bars and take downs from my other school. Would cop a right royal Flaming.
> 
> Funny that both my hobbies. "Martial Arts" and "Automotive" both suffer heavily from people whom argue that their "Option/method" is best and everyone else's is useless. Funny that a lot of these people from both don't see the similarities/purposes from the other methods and what they could learn from it.


 
1) Hate is a very strong word. During my own wing chun journey, I've met & chisaued with 1000s of people, and in all that time, I can honestly say I have never hated anybody. I may not have liked 1 or 2 people or disagreed with them, but I don't hate them.
If there's hate between different wc schools, then I genuinely believe it's the people and their egos at fault. If wing chun people were a little more open minded, they will discover much by chisauing\gwohsauing with people from other schools.
2) We always talk (loudly sometimes) about wing chun, and although we may think our own training methods are more productive, it doesn't automatically mean we think the other methods are worthless or rubbish. This is a forum, after all, so what could people do but talk?
3) On the internet, it's very easy to misunderstand others due to the difficulty in expressing ourself using the written medium, so I think it's a good idea to try and understand the gist of the writer before responding in a negative way. What people mean & what they write could be two different things.

In my experience, only people with little skill or depth of knowledge would act in a hateful manner. They tell their students not to chisau with other schools for fear of revealing their true level of knowledge & skill.

We may not be able to control our opponents, but we can ALL control our hate towards others.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the trouble is that people 'hate' others for the wrong reasons

I usually take an extreme dislike to styles where their classification is wrong. The other day I had a whinge at Chris Crudelli because he advertised his ABC combat system as the 'deadliest system' etc

Every style is different and will usually have something to offer. However it is often people's misguided beliefs that ruin it. Like guys who believe adamantly that they will never get taken to the ground and that those that do get taken to the ground havent practised their wing chun enough etc!!

I have often tried to remain open minded and will always accept friendly students no matter their backgrounds. I train with guys from many other styles and many other chunners. Yet there will always be those individuals who seek to make a quick buck or try to build their ego at the cost of students dedication

There is no such thing as the best style, unless you are talking about a style for a certain use. ie what is the best style for developing a side kick, or what is the best style for developing close quarter power etc. But to say 'my style is better than yours' is like trying to compare KFC to Burger King lol


----------



## Domino (Mar 24, 2010)

HAHA Thanks Chisauking and Bully, hope you had a good birthday, sounds ace !
I wont be going anywhere, and like was said, here for the discussion and interesting stuff.


----------

